
HotGloo - Brilliant Wireframing Tool - jawngee
http://hello.hotgloo.com/
======
jawngee
I'm not associated with them at all, I stumbled on them the other day when
looking for a halfway decent wireframe tool for OS X.

It is very reminiscent of Axure, what I consider to be one of the best
professional wireframing tools out there for anything more complicated than a
simple dialog. HotGloo actually exceeds it in a lot of ways: the interface is
significantly less cluttered and complicated than Axure's. Building state
management and state driven interactions is a snap, plus you can trigger
events on mouse overs, mouse outs and when the element is initialized. The
review mode allows collaborators to click through and leave notes, Axure has a
fairly clumsy HTML export that works very poorly.

It has a number of drawbacks too. You can't share custom elements across
projects. There is no versioning, or creating copies of projects, so
experimenting/refactoring is permanent. I wish review mode had comments, as
well as the existing annotations. I wish I could make notes on elements and
then generate a functional spec PDF. It would be nice if it generated PDF's in
general, right now it only exports PNGs.

It's a brilliant start though and is already heads above Balsamiq. Definitely
better than ProtoShare too. It's certainly going to give Axure a run for it's
money.

